# Scheduling PDC - When can dealer do this?



## pault (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi,

I ordered an X3 this weekend, dealer gave me a production number. They said it is currently scheduled for May production. I have asked to do a PDC, and when I asked when we could schedule that they were vague, At what point can we start get a date for PDC, can that happen now or does the order have to be at a specific status? I'll like to get as much notice as possible, in the hope of getting a Thursday or Friday and also sufficient notice to get time off work.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

They can submit the reservation anytime. The earlier the better as the dates are available on a first come first serve basis based on when the reservation was submitted. They won't be able to schedule you delivery date until your vehicle goes into status 112 (basically means scheduled for production). If space is available, typically PCD delivery date will be about 2 weeks after production for US built vehicles.

For vehicles being built at the plant here (X3, X5 & X6), the reservations need to be submitted very early as you are competing for dates with vehicles being built in Germany. For instance, German built vehicles that had reservations sent in back in January for vehicles built the last week of February are being delivered this week.

Unfortunately there is not clear cut answer to your question, but hopefully this gives you a better idea.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> They can submit the reservation anytime. The earlier the better as the dates are available on a first come first serve basis based on when the reservation was submitted. They won't be able to schedule you delivery date until your vehicle goes into status 112 (basically means scheduled for production). If space is available, typically PCD delivery date will be about 2 weeks after production for US built vehicles.
> 
> For vehicles being built at the plant here (X3, X5 & X6), the reservations need to be submitted very early as you are competing for dates with vehicles being built in Germany. For instance, German built vehicles that had reservations sent in back in January for vehicles built the last week of February are being delivered this week.
> 
> Unfortunately there is not clear cut answer to your question, but hopefully this gives you a better idea.


Thanks for the info. I am not sure that I understand. We are contemplating a PCD for a new X5 for late July/early August. The timing is being driven by the expiration of our current X5 lease. I don't plan on ordering the new car until June as our last X5 was ordered, built and delivered in just over 3 weeks. We are thinking about turning the PCD into a family summer roadtrip and would like to schedule in advance. How early can I lock in a PCD date? Do I need to wait until my order is in 112 status? That might not be until July.


----------



## AnonCA (Oct 26, 2010)

RE:"Thanks for the info. I am not sure that I understand..." This is why most clients have a marginal-to-bad purchase experience when purchasing a 40k+ BMW. The CA in question needs to be pulled off of the deal or he/she needs to be asking these questions of the PC staff. arggg..lol..


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

caveatesq said:


> Thanks for the info. I am not sure that I understand. We are contemplating a PCD for a new X5 for late July/early August. The timing is being driven by the expiration of our current X5 lease. I don't plan on ordering the new car until June as our last X5 was ordered, built and delivered in just over 3 weeks. We are thinking about turning the PCD into a family summer roadtrip and would like to schedule in advance. How early can I lock in a PCD date? Do I need to wait until my order is in 112 status? That might not be until July.


You will want to work with your CA to find an X5 allocation for their dealer that will be scheduled for production late June / early July. I'm not sure how far out they know what they have allocation for?

Once this is done they can go ahead and submit a reservation for that vehicle, however they will need to notify us on the reservation that the customer is looking to take delivery on "x" date. This way we won't put it into a higher priority and possibly cause it to move up in production.

We will tentatively put you on a date in our calendar, but won't be able to officially offer a date until the vehicle goes into status 112. At that point, it is locked into a production week and 99% of the time won't change.

Hope that makes it a little clearer. Feel free to ask me if you still have questions :thumbup:


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Better than the CA I was working with...the dealership didn't know how to do a PCD and didn't want to learn even after I gathered the information for them (With Jonathan's help :thumbup. Strung me along for over a week wasting my time...finally dumped them and went with another dealership with knowledge!


----------



## pault (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonathan, thanks for the advice. Checking with the dealer now to make sure then have entered my reservation for PDC. Car does not yet have a production date.


----------

